
Amazon can be held liable for products sold on Marketplace, appeals court rules - tortilla
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/13/21367966/amazon-liable-defective-products-california-marketplace-third-party
======
donor20
Fantastic - this is long overdue.

It's one thing to have a marketplace where consequences flow back to sellers.
In amazon's case however, the sellers are always long gone (they don't even
track who sold what) AND amazon provides no recourse.

If I owned a mall, the sellers can still be easily pursued if they do bad
things (strong paper trail beginning with the checks for credit quality for
the lease). Amazon blends the inventory together (WHY??) and then good sellers
get horrible reviews on their product because others ship and commingle crap
fake stuff among the many many annoying things and you don't have any
functioning consequences for victims of fake products - including other
merchants and buyers.

~~~
sitkack
I have a counterfeit copy of Horowitz and Hill bought via Prime, I called
twice and talked to folks and the response was basically, FU with have your
money, not our problem.

------
klyrs
Sounds like the ruling only applies in California. Still, it's a start.

